
S1Search – Inverted Index database engine powering SlicingDice - raftelti
https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-part-2-s1search-33d2240a96c1
======
menegattig
SlicingDice co-founder here.

There is a more in-depth overview about S1Search on this post below:

[https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-3-s1...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-3-s1search-in-depth-bb72f3955c27)

If anyone is interested to know more about our reasons for building S1Search
or SlicingDice, this blog post below is a good one:

Why we built SlicingDice: [https://blog.slicingdice.com/why-we-built-
slicingdice-1beffc...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/why-we-built-
slicingdice-1beffc..).

Happy to answer any questions about the service or infrastructure.

